# Wieviel Ram verträgt mein Rechner ?



## skali (10. November 2004)

Hallo Ihrs,
ich möchte bei meinem etwas älteren Medion ? Rechner den Speicher aufrüsten, bin mir aber nicht so recht über die Belegung im Klaren.Gelten die im Handbuch angegebenen 
256 MB nun je Sockel oder für das ganze Board ?

Gruss und Dank
Skali  

Auszug aus dem Systemhandbuch:

Systemspeicher

Das Motherboard hat zwei DIMM-Sockel (siehe: Aufbau der Systemplatine, <siehe hier>, DIMM1 und DIMM2), die bis zu 256 MB Speicher unterstützen. Das BIOS erkennt automatisch die Größe, den Typ und die Geschwindigkeit der Module. Die Spezifikationen für die zu verwendenden Speichermodule:
·	168-pin DIMMs mit vergoldeten Kontakten
·	66/100 MHz (Auslieferung 100 MHz.)
·	SDRAM (ungepuffert), 3.3 V
·	Single- oder Double-Sided DIMM. Das Motherboard kann wahlweise mit einem, oder mit zwei Modulen bestückt werden, wobei die Speichergröße der Module variieren kann.


----------



## TobGod (10. November 2004)

Saug dir ein Programm, dass dein system analysiert, wie z.b. "aida32".Gib das mal bei google ein und lad es dir runter. Dort findest du sämtliche Informationen über deine Hardware.


----------

